# $50 or $400?



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

So working at the Chrysler dealership, for training they really dig your head in the engine and make you learn most of how it works, I never fully understood exactly what Cams did, never really got exactly how longtube headers connecting with the exhaust and ect... work. Now I fully underatand all of that, one thing I dont get. Correct me if I'm wrong, I get the basic understanding of what the really expensive CAI's do, and it helps in MANY ways; What I dont get is, whats the deal with these $40-$50 drop in filters, and what benefits do you get, just a very minor sound enhancement? If so, is it only on acceleration? deceleration? Since I got my resonator delete, I get ALOT of popping at the high RPM's when I slow down to low RPM's, and I cant get enough of it... I love it! How would one of these drop in filters match with it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think all the drop in filter do is breath easier. If the exhaust is popping on decell, then that usually indicates a slight exhaust leak somewhere.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> So working at the Chrysler dealership, for training they really dig your head in the engine and make you learn most of how it works, I never fully understood exactly what Cams did, never really got exactly how longtube headers connecting with the exhaust and ect... work. Now I fully underatand all of that, one thing I dont get. Correct me if I'm wrong, I get the basic understanding of what the really expensive CAI's do, and it helps in MANY ways; What I dont get is, whats the deal with these $40-$50 drop in filters, and what benefits do you get, just a very minor sound enhancement? If so, is it only on acceleration? deceleration? Since I got my resonator delete, I get ALOT of popping at the high RPM's when I slow down to low RPM's, and I cant get enough of it... I love it! How would one of these drop in filters match with it?


Drop in filters flow better than the paper type hands down. I saw a display that K&N had at a performance truck store it was a box with a tube with a ball in it, and a computer fan mounted. You was able to switch between the paper and K&N filter. Well if you turned on the fan with the paper filter the ball did not move, but when you turned on the fan with the K&N filter the ball moved to the vary top. Drop-ins do vary well for flow, the CAI's get rid of the twist, turns and restrictions that stock air boxes have sometimes have alittle more filtering area. Sometimes CAI's or FIPK's draw their air from cooler locations. The poping that you hear is vary common for our cars it is unburnt fuel being ignited in the exhaust and since you got rid of your resinator you will hear it alot more.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

_I get ALOT of popping at the high RPM's when I slow down to low RPM's, and I cant get enough of it... I love it! _

If you are a popping fan may I suggest SLP LT’s to go along with your exhaust set-up? Launch the Cats. too and you will be in popping haven. Keep the revs down and avoid down shifting around the popo, FYI…


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:cheers Sounds like a soon-to-be-plan! :cheers


----------



## capn37 (Jul 24, 2008)

K&N will flow better and as an added benefit you dont ever have to replace it. You just wash it and re-oil it every once in a while.

As far as the popping goes, it is caused by the factory tune. The computer has the car running rich, which means that during deceleration unspent fuel is making its way into the exhaust and is ignited by the hot pipes. The result is the loud popping noises. This is completely normal for GTOs. If you wish to eliminate the popping a tuner should be able to lean out your tune to get rid of it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can't get rid of the popping on decel its just the way it is, mine is tuned and it pops alot expecilly with the SLP LMI's. I have JBA's and stock midpipes. The way to minimize it, have the tuner adjust the decel fuel cut out I beleave what its called but I heard it have negative effect on the gas mileage.


----------



## capn37 (Jul 24, 2008)

gm4life said:


> You can't get rid of the popping on decel its just the way it is, mine is tuned and it pops alot expecilly with the SLP LMI's. I have JBA's and stock midpipes. The way to minimize it, have the tuner adjust the decel fuel cut out I beleave what its called but I heard it have negative effect on the gas mileage.


I'm not sure why reducing the ammount of fuel used would decrease fuel economy. That doesn't seem to make sense but I couldn't really say for certain. And the popping gets worse when you change your exhaust especially when you've got a loud one like your LMI or Spintech like I've got. But I've read on the other forum about a lot of people who say that tuning definitely reduced the popping for them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

capn37 said:


> I'm not sure why reducing the ammount of fuel used would decrease fuel economy. That doesn't seem to make sense but I couldn't really say for certain. And the popping gets worse when you change your exhaust especially when you've got a loud one like your LMI or Spintech like I've got. But I've read on the other forum about a lot of people who say that tuning definitely reduced the popping for them.


Please read my post again. I think it is called *decel fuel cut-out DFCO *it is differant than leaning your AFR like you was saying. Maybe *svede1212* can shed some light I think he tunes his own car. My car is tuned and it pops the same before the tune, I have the loud "snap popping" and high rpm raspyness when shifting that I don't like with the LMI's, I'm going with a custom Magnaflow setup soon.


----------



## capn37 (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I'm not saying that you are wrong. I don't know much of anything about tuning. I was hoping you could clarify. I was just reporting what a lot of others have said in the exhaust section on the other forum.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

capn37 said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not saying that you are wrong. I don't know much of anything about tuning. I was hoping you could clarify. I was just reporting what a lot of others have said in the exhaust section on the other forum.


:lol:No, no, I'm not saying your wrong either and I'm not saying I'm right. I'm no tuner, I think we kinda got misunderstood. I just think that you can only minimize the poping but never get rid of it through tuning.:cheers


----------



## capn37 (Jul 24, 2008)

gm4life said:


> :lol:No, no, I'm not saying your wrong either and I'm not saying I'm right. I'm no tuner, I think we kinda got misunderstood. I just think that you can only minimize the poping but never get rid of it through tuning.:cheers


Haha yeah I think that was the consensus in all of the threads that I have read on the issue.:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

No eason to minimize popping, I love it... get lots of unwanted attention on the streets though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> No eason to minimize popping, I love it... get lots of unwanted attention on the streets though.


I love the sound too. I think with the right exhaust it sounds good. But I have LMI resonators welded in place of the stock muffs and it sounds nasty atleast the higher pitched ones do. Wow we got way off your topic.:lol:


----------

